# Drill bits for tile?



## jdraughn (Dec 11, 2009)

I installed tile for my shower walls and am having trouble drilling the holes.

When I went to cut the hole for the faucet handle I bought a glass/tile bit from Lowes, cost was around $7 to $8.00. It barely could do one hole in my ceramic tile. I went slow and used water so as not to burn it up with excess RPM. My plan was to use a manual hack saw made for cutting circles in tiles (also bought from lowes) that was had a round diamond coated blade.

After spending a few minutes and getting maybe 1" to 2" worth of cutting from the saw, I took both the bit and blade back, they were both totally inadequate. The bit barely was able to complete the one hole used to insert the blade.

I then used a tile saw to go ahead and cut my hole by making multiple cuts in the side of the tile. It was a little bigger then I wanted, but the faucet backing plate hides it ok. I was just concerned about the hole being to big if I ever installed a new shower faucet down the road and it had a smaller backing plate.

Anyway, now i'm to the point where I need to drill 6 holes total, 3 for each side of the shower for the metal channels that secure the glass shower panels to the tile.

This time I tried buying a masonary bit. It worked much better then the glass/tile bit, and at a third of the cost, but still it only drilled one hole and got halfway through the second before I gave up. Maybe if I went SUPER slow for another 15 minutes it would eventually get through.

What is going on? Am I doing something wrong? Maybe i'm actually going to fast? I could buy 2 or 3 more bits to get these 6 holes drilled, but I hate wasting money, this is all going on credit but I need to get my shower together so I could rent out the house if need be in case I cannot make payments.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

likely the bits are made *you know where* and are low quality.
a friend of mine found 4" tiles with holes predrilled somewhere that he used.
I can ask him when I see him again where he got them.

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree. I would never buy a drill bit or any other cutting thing from Lowe's and expect it to accomplish much. If you do not have a real tool supplier near you, try shopping online. Or, Craftsman/Sears used to sell decent bits and things and I assume tile cutting tools? I haven't bought from them in quite awhile and maybe all their stuff is cheap Chinese too now? I think they still stand behind their stuff though? Some of my Craftsman tools are older than I am having been handed down. 

Just so you have a reference point? I believe my contractor price on a decent, diamond tipped hole saw was around $30 but I bought it awhile ago. You get what you pay for. $8-9 box store retail (which means with them needing on 60-70 percent margin on things is worth how much in actuality?) is probably not the price point you should have in mind though.

There is no such things as cheap tools! Look at the frustration you are going through and your time just to toss it back at Lowe's is worth something.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if you can find one, get a diamond core bit, certainly. they'll do granite countertops for years! ( i know this...) 
but the problem is, as always, you get what you pay for.... 
they cost a lot, but are well worth it when you consider how many YEARS worth of holes you get.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

these guys make great bits. 
http://www.constructionscope.com/california/rohnert-park/507840-barrett-diamond-products-inc.html

barrettdiamond.com seems to be down right now though.

DM


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

another guy posted this...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg...headSearch.y=8

I wonder if these diamond cutters also cut through travertine, marble, stone, granite


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have browsed some diamond core bits and have found that most of them do not have the pilot bit with them, I am guessing this is important to make sure the drilling of the actual diamond core bit is easier.

grrrr, i hate it when i get the wrong drill bits!!! i just wanna get cracking on my project but i can't till i get the right equipment :furious:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Diamonds are among those things that will cut through near anything if you give them some time and do not rush them. If you are married, you know this?

You can heat them up to a gazillion degrees and they will not flinch. Unfortunately the things they are attached to are often substandard. Cheap steel drill bits and saw blades like you buy at Lowe's cannot stand the heat of trying to cut through things like ceramics and marble, even if you try to keep them cooled with water and they come tipped with diamonds. The metal in them overheats and the industrial diamonds and whatever technology literally pop off the surface.

As for how to get into travertine? I tend to like nice carbide masonry bits before using my diamond ones. Natural stone is a bit more unpredictable than baked ceramics. It has a grain you have to respect and watch as you work. My masonry bits and an adjustable speed impact drill seem the best choice so far. I like make believing I can hear the marble scream as I go. 

There is a new company around me, by the way that is bonding lab diamonds directly to high heat capable metals at the atomic level. Need I suppose for the money, the first applications will be military but they are playing with drill bits and saw blades too. Bonded together, the diamonds could have no way of spinning off unless one melted everything?

And, drilling a pilot hole if you have the time and especially if you need one larger is always a good idea. Find that pilot bit.


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi

something like this... could be what I am after .???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/45mm-Diamond-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM?hash=item2a034b8552


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

shabba1985 said:


> i just wanna get cracking on my project but i can't till i get the right equipment :furious:


I really, really, really love you so much and maybe forever for this comment! Big Pre-Christmas hug! Hopefully you know the lines between DIY and when you need to call in a pro too?:thumbup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

item infoItem number:	180443907410
Item location:	THK Diamond Tools, Hong Kong

hmmmm... idunno ....

heh

DM


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

sdsester said:


> I really, really, really love you so much and maybe forever for this comment! Big Pre-Christmas hug! Hopefully you know the lines between DIY and when you need to call in a pro too?:thumbup:


lol yes I do, but these hands can do just about anything!!! lol 

but seriously... all i need to do is drill a few 4.5mm diameter holes into a rly expensive worktop ... oh well, I will learn by my mistake's even though this mistake could be costly i shall do it!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

shabba1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> something like this... could be what I am after .???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/45mm-Diamond-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM?hash=item2a034b8552


You are on the right track with the tool you are looking for but but 7 pounds or so for a decent diamond hole saw? Haven't looked at currency exchange in awhile but they still translates into a $14-18 US tool? Crap. 

You need to find a bit to drill the pilot hole separate from the hole saw or you will be bouncing all over your surface. Then use a hole saw with the drill in the middle of it doing nothing to anchor you and cut your holes.

Quality diamond hole saw in the US? As said, $30-40 retail. I get a contractor discount from my tool supplier but only down a bit.


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> item infoItem number: 180443907410
> Item location: THK Diamond Tools, Hong Kong
> 
> hmmmm... idunno ....
> ...


true, but HK is different from China, I have been to both and HK has more autentic qualty goods... also, I have read the feedback for the items the seller has sold and it seems positive, and of course for this item.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sdsester said:


> You are on the right track with the tool you are looking for but but 7 pounds or so for a decent diamond hole saw? Haven't looked at currency exchange in awhile but they still translates into a $14-18 US tool? Crap.


what he said....

DM


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> what he said....
> 
> DM


ok true, i shall go to my local hardware store as if it is crap i shall give it back.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

shabba1985 said:


> lol yes I do, but these hands can do just about anything!!! lol
> 
> but seriously... all i need to do is drill a few 4.5mm diameter holes into a rly expensive worktop ... oh well, I will learn by my mistake's even though this mistake could be costly i shall do it!!


Now the truth comes out. The guys who do countertops for me have been known to solve problems liking putting holes in things and can be had for a few rounds and a dart game challenge. If you decide you don't want to do this on your own. Call somebody?


----------



## shabba1985 (Dec 11, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Now the truth comes out. The guys who do countertops for me have been known to solve problems liking putting holes in things and can be had for a few rounds and a dart game challenge. If you decide you don't want to do this on your own. Call somebody?


is it rly that difficult a task, if i go slow + water + clamp supports + masking tape = sucess oh yes,... plus a nice drill bit  and dont forget these marvelous hands i have on the end of my wrists  :laughing:


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2009)

I would highly recommend Artu abrasive products. Both their bonded carbide and diamond products are absolutely excellent quality. The abrasives cut cleanly, don't debond when they get hot from use (although you should still lubricate the cut), and are extremely long-wearing. 

Since clean holes are important on tile, and you don't want to fracture the tile, I think your money would be well spent on a decent hole saw.

Most of their bits are made in Germany, although I've found some products made in the UK as well.

I registered just to post on this thread.


----------

